# Empty Hand Translation To The Stick Forms



## MJS (Oct 23, 2006)

The other day, while running through the anyos, I decided I'd take a look at the empty hand applications to the stick forms.  Basically, running though the form, empty hand, doing the same movements as if I had a stick, and looking at the various applications contained in the form.

For example:  with the stick in hand, possible applications could be blocking a strike to your leg with the stick, or doing a #1 or #2 strike to your opponent.  Empty hand, a possible application could be off of a low punch.  Blocking down with your left, to the inside of the arm, while striking to the outside of the arm with your right, above the elbow.  From there, turning into a compress elbow is a possible option.

Has anyone else gone through the stick anyos in the fashion?  If you have, I'd be interested to hear what you've discovered. 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 23, 2006)

Mike,

As you may know, we cover this on occasion at the school.  I think the forms work very well with or without sticks in hand.  Working the application on on a partner you realize your distancing need to be modified.  It also shows you how to modify the use of the entire stick.

Learn some cool things when you play around like this.


----------



## robertlk808 (Oct 23, 2006)

We've played around with this quite a bit, and like HKphooey says it will take some modification and tightening up the movements.  For me Anyo Isa can be done with Wing Chun \ Modern Arnis trapping hands with some throws in there.  I'll have to practice it again because it has been a while.

Im looking forward to hearing everyone elses thoughts too.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyo Isa - Gunting/Striking/Sikaran.
Anyo Dalawa - Throws (Particularly the Shoulder throw).
Anyo Tatlo - Armbar, reverse backward lock. Throws.
Anyo Apat - Gunting/Striking/Sikaran.


----------



## modarnis (Oct 23, 2006)

Lots of throws and footwork applications.  J.R. Roy in Mass. has done several great seminars on this very topic.  There is much more than meets the eye in those simple forms


----------



## MJS (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! 

Anyone care to give some example of what they've discovered? 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 24, 2006)

MJS said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Anyone care to give some example of what they've discovered?
> 
> Mike


 
I find I use the punyo a lot in formulating applications with the sticks.


----------



## MJS (Oct 24, 2006)

Just for clarification on this thread:  I'm talking about doing the stick anyos, minus the stick.  Still going through the movements as if a stick was in hand, only its not there.  

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 24, 2006)

MJS said:


> Just for clarification on this thread: I'm talking about doing the stick anyos, minus the stick. Still going through the movements as if a stick was in hand, only its not there.
> 
> Mike


 
Mike I am losing it.  I had it righ the first time.    Ingnore my last.  I was think the other way around.


----------

